

What is being digitized? - dredmorbius
http://www.nb.no/English/The-Digital-Library/What-is-being-digitized
The National Library of Norwegian is digitizing its multi-hundred-thousand book collection, dating to Middle Ages<p><i>The National Library of Norway is digitizing its entire collection. The Norwegian Legal Deposit Act requires that all published content, in all media, be deposited with the National Library of Norway. The collection is also being expanded through purchases and gifts. The digital collection contains material dating from the Middle Ages up to the current day.</i><p><i>In parallel with digitizing of analogue material, the National Library of Norway is working to expand the scope of publications covered by legal digital deposit legislation. The Library wishes to receive the digital source of the publication and in this way expand collection’s digital content. The digitizing programme started in 2006. It is estimated that it will take 20–30 years for the entire collection to be digitized.</i><p>From Reddit, Gnurx has a fascinating thread on some of the technology and infrastructure behind the repository:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;technology&#x2F;comments&#x2F;1smus7&#x2F;norway_is_digitizing_all_its_books_and_making&#x2F;cdzbgkp<p>The book deep storage vault, which looks like something out of the movie <i>Brazil</i>:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=1MmbLl5lvyY<p>Book and newspaper scanners:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=kyEODVh2JBw<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=zkNQmeEJMBk
======
dredmorbius
The National Library of Norwegian is digitizing its multi-hundred-thousand
book collection, dating to Middle Ages

 _The National Library of Norway is digitizing its entire collection. The
Norwegian Legal Deposit Act requires that all published content, in all media,
be deposited with the National Library of Norway. The collection is also being
expanded through purchases and gifts. The digital collection contains material
dating from the Middle Ages up to the current day._

 _In parallel with digitizing of analogue material, the National Library of
Norway is working to expand the scope of publications covered by legal digital
deposit legislation. The Library wishes to receive the digital source of the
publication and in this way expand collection’s digital content. The
digitizing programme started in 2006. It is estimated that it will take 20–30
years for the entire collection to be digitized._

From Reddit, Gnurx has a fascinating thread on some of the technology and
infrastructure behind the repository:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/1smus7/norway_is...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/1smus7/norway_is_digitizing_all_its_books_and_making/cdzbgkp)

The book deep storage vault, which looks like something out of the movie
_Brazil_ :

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1Mmb...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1MmbLl5lvyY)

